# Please help me NOT slack off!



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Since the forum members are the most creative and 'stick to it' folks I know, I am sending out a plea! Please don't let me slack off this year (now until Halloween 2012). I have a whole year to get ready for Halloween 2012, please hound me like the hounds of hell and don't let me NOT GET STUFF done!!! If I don't post a new tombstone, or a new project EACH month in the showroom, then, please give me so much grief that I will be embarassed to raise my head on the forum again. I need tombstones, props and decorations, and I want them to all be Hauntforum inspired and made by my capable hands! You have to know, I am the WORST procrastinator in the world. Thanks in advance for being the force behind my Halloween happiness.


----------



## Spooky1

So when shall we expect your November prop project posting? :googly:


----------



## debbie5

You are asking US, people who don't get our OWN stuff done on time- to help you stay on track??!! blind leading the blind! Here, help me hem this handmade silk robe I've had in a bag since 1987..all it needs is a hem.... 

LOL.

We're useless for ya.


----------



## Bethene

oh man, Debbie, you sound like me!! the projects around here that have been here forever are mind boggling!


----------



## Zurgh

Attention, Soldier! No, we want the October 2011 project posting (you had at least an hour on Halloween to accomplish SOMETHING for 2012!), and a project for November, due the 30th, or else drop down and give us 2 MORE tombstones and a static zombie in addition to your growing project list for December. Get to it! Hup hup hup!:googly:

(Ssshhhh, deb! Don't let em' know that some of us are the worst slackers & have tons of projects ¼-½ done!!! At least we can seem to be super organised and totally on top of things...) Pretend you didn't hear all that...


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Yaya I finelly got all my tombstones put up! wait were supose to help you keep on track. Hmmm only if you help keep me on track. My list of stuff I want to make keep growing.


----------



## debbie5

If we lived in Halloweentown like we've all been dreaming of, this would not be an issue...making tombstones and props could be a communal effort, like an Amish barn raising...

Oh, wait. I think we'd always be drunk.


----------



## scareme

Listen Pumpkin! November is half over, and the rest of the month is going to be busy with one of those trivial holidays that mark time till we get back to Halloween again. So you better be almost finished with that November prop or I'll come out there to North Carolina and open up a can of whoop ass on you. Don't make me "take you out back and get Oklahoma on your ass". (Do you watch The Real Housewives Of Beverly Hills?) Got it? Did I scare you into working?


----------



## Dixie

I can SO see this as a running thread for the next 11 months - we'll all be like-

Hey 5, its July 30th, post by 5 pm tomorrow or you will have your posting privileges revoked until your project is posted, LMAO


----------



## Vlad

> will have your posting privileges revoked until your project is posted


Is it me or is there something wrong with that? lol


----------



## Dixie

DUH.....

It is moments like THAT, which will keep me from EVER becoming a mod.

I'm surprised I still have a POST REPLY button myself.

Slack on, 5. Can't help ya. :googly:


----------



## nixie

Maybe we need to start a slacker support group? Ever year, I swear I'm going to, but I always let other little things get in the way. Then I'm sorry when the latter half of summer and the fall season becomes nothing but a blur of 24/7 prop building stress to get it all done! Everyone tells me, "Oh, just put out what you had last year, or add less this year..." Why do that when I can just eliminate sleep for 4 months??? Maybe we can all use this thread to keep each other in line?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: HA HA! Just to prove you all wrong, I have already started on my prop for November. It is a larger tombstone than I have done in the past, and I am going to make it into a "head popper" too, but my goal is to get the tombstone finished in November and the "popper" part done in December. I will take a picture of what I have done so far. I am one of those people that does decorate for Christmas too, so wish me luck. (or more appropriately, how about a swift kick to the butt to get me moving?) I will hound all of you, if you hound me. Maybe we should start a topic section, titled, What Have You Done for Halloween This Month? There is no reason why we all can't become organized folks that finish what we start. How about it Debbie? Shouldn't you pull that robe out and get a hem in it? I would LOVE to be able to sew, and you have this gift....don't waste it!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

This post was 14 hours ago - are you done yet?!
Can we see?!


----------



## debbie5

I think the waist of the robe might fit around my THIGH now...(sigh).


----------



## aquariumreef

debbie5 said:


> I think the waist of the robe might fit around my THIGH now...(sigh).


Dang, you must have bought a really small robe then.


----------



## debbie5

^^ Wise beyond his years...


----------



## debbie5

Get to work< dammit!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Sorry guys, I have got the tombstone pieces glued together and cut out and I have put wood putty in the joints. I just forgot to bring my digital camera home from work so I could post pictures. I promise to do it this week. And thanks "Hounds of Hell" this is really helping me. If you guys post what you want me to hound you about, I promise I will. We are in the collision repair business, and can I just say, the drivers in my area are not that great in the defensive driving techniques. (I keep telling myself...they are called CUSTOMERS idiot, not bad drivers...but.....) That is why I keep forgetting the camera...too much to do at the job. Thanks for the posts, it is getting me driven, and I just work better with a deadline. Hopefully all of you pestering me will make Halloween 2012 the best ever! Love you guys and thanks!


----------



## niblique71

I'll Post here soon... I Promise ..... Well... Errrr ..... Ummm. As soon as I get my halloween stuff put away.... And build two new garages.... and an elevator... and dig a REAL Mine shaft... and....


----------



## Zurgh

Quit slackin' off! Stop stalling! Get back to prop building on the double!! No excuses!!!GO GO GO!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Thanks Zurgh...I got stuck with the Turkey today, but I have taken the picture of the the tombstone and I have one week to get it done.....bear with me and don't let me slack off!!!


----------



## debbie5

You can sit on the couch, digest and CARVE TOMBSTONES, dammit! LOL......


----------



## Allen H

I bet you can burn like 20 calories carving that tombstone.


----------



## Intrepid

You got 16 hours left to post those pics. Don't even think about disappointing us with any sissy excuses.


----------



## tcass01

Hey Pumpkin! I am going away tomorrow and need to see a post on your latest stuff....What's taking so long....Well..........I'm waiting................


----------



## debbie5

I peeked in your windows last night and didn't see any carving going on. Shameful!


----------



## Spooky1

Last day of November, where's your prop of the month?


----------



## mroct31

While I haven't finished any new props in November, I usually do repair work from the just concluded Halloween stuff first, I did pick up a lot of the pieces to things I will be working on during the next few months. Heck, half the battle sometimes is just getting all the things together for some props and if you're like me you have many props "in progress" at one time!, so I feel pretty good about where I'm at as of now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, poor Pumpkin is going to regret asking for a boot in the butt to stay motivated


----------



## Intrepid

In a few more hours Pimpkin's new name will be Slaker5. Boy is that sad.


----------



## stick

It looks like we will have a rotten pumpkin on our hands if he does do something soon.


----------



## debbie5

(tapping foot under desk....) We're **WAITING**, young lady......


----------



## debbie5

Uh oh. Someone's in trrrrrooouuuubbbllleeeeeeeeeeeee.........


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: It's official...I suck....I have not touched my tombstone after getting it glued together and cut out in November. And I do have some excuses, but I am not going to use them. I am a slacker.....can I revise my goal? How about starting in January getting a prop done each month and I will try to bust out two props in Jan. and Feb. to make up for screwing up November and December. The holidays and parties and decorating for Christmas have just taken up too much time. Thanks for raggin' on me guys, you do keep me motivated, no matter how slack I am. I did buy 10 vent motors for "pop ups" though....I guess that isn't making anything, but it is getting the pieces in place. (I am scraping for scrapes here people!) Merry Christmas to everyone!:smilekin:


----------



## Headless

I'd love to get started on Halloween again but unfortunately I have a 21st to organize first.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Don't feel too bad, Pumpkin5, we all slack a little at Christmas time. As long as you start back soon, you can keep your haunter status.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Thanks guys!


----------



## debbie5

NO EXCUSES! failing to plan is planning to fail!


----------



## Intrepid

Tim Gunn would be disappointed. Time's up on the tombstone project. That one is over and done with. No reworking props afterwards. You have to leave that as is, learn your lesson and move on to the next one. And no slacking off during those other holidays. You have two weeks to complete the next project, so it better be a super easy one. Now get to work the clock is ticking.

(Hmmm. This could be the start of a "Project Halloween" contest)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sounds like time for an intervention!

Here's a quick Halloween item you can make to meet the end-of-the-month deadline and, if you have a cat, it will love you for it.

http://www.catnipkitty.com/catnip-toys/how-to-make-a-cat-toy-ghost-for-halloween


----------



## debbie5

I want to see either glue burns on your fingertips or primer paint on your cuticles AT ALL TIMES YOUNG LADY!! (where is a pic of that drill sergeant that is in those tv commercial & that military weapons show??!!)


----------



## Intrepid

nt


----------



## scareme

How's it going Pumpkin5? Just a reminder how you wanted us to stay on you.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I am SO embarrassed!  I have failed miserably and it is not because you guys haven't tried. I was going to list a bunch of excuses, but the bottom line, everyone has time for what they want to make time for, I just have to do it. If I only work a little bit on one prop each week, that is better than nothing.
I am really inspired by Sawtooth Jack's groundbreaker. That prop is freaking awesome! I do want to have a small group of groundbreakers this year in the graveyard, sort of with that "Woe is Me" look to them sort of along the lines of Pumpkinrot in some of his Halloween pictures. I am going to start this week, no excuses. Thanks from me to Scareme and Debbie and Roxy and all the haunt members who tried to keep me on track and calling me out on being a slackard. You guys rock!


----------



## ladysherry

Lady Sherry kicks P5 in the butt. GET TO WORK!!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Wow ladysherry...that was not very lady-like....but thanks...I needed that! I did get a pumpkin covered with foil yesterday in addition to all my yard work and I bought two styrofoam balls for my Jack Skellington prop today...but I can't decide 10 inch or 8 inch. Those frigging balls were expensive, so I had to print some coupons off the computer for 40% off. $20.00 for a ten inch ball of foam? Ridiculous! Thanks for pushing me guys! I will post pics when I have something good to show.....in May...promise!


----------



## ladysherry

don't let the name fool ya.  just remember that everytime I kick you in the butt my leg goes backwards and I kick myself in the butt too.


----------



## Pumpkin5

ladysherry said:


> don't let the name fool ya.  just remember that everytime I kick you in the butt my leg goes backwards and I kick myself in the butt too.


:jol:Ha! Ha! I hear ya! I do appreciate the kicks though, even if it sounds kind of weird.


----------



## Spooky1

I don't see any prop updates, Pumpkin. It's been over a month since you had a kick in the keister, so here's a boot to the butt! 

I've found that concentrating on one prop gets me more focused to get something finished. Now get to work.


----------



## dead hawk

listen I Bold because i care *GET UP AND WORK P5 *its in your name get Pump-ed make your kin help you
WORK WORK WORK


----------



## Frightmaster-General




----------



## Wildcat




----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Awwwwww...I love you guys!!!! (seriously...I am working on two props now....) Love ya'll!


----------



## Pumpkin5

dead hawk said:


> listen I Bold because i care *GET UP AND WORK P5 *its in your name get Pump-ed make your kin help you
> WORK WORK WORK


:jol: Okay, okay...I'm getting to work...but wouldn't it be HILARIOUS to come to my house and there be all these little pumpkin beings, making tombstones and forming groundbreakers??? AWESOME!:jol::jol:


----------



## Headless

LOL pushy buggars here aren't they!!!!


----------



## ladysherry

P5 unless there are pictures there is no proof that you are working.LOL
Nice try thou.


----------



## Spooky1

Another month and no prop pics, Pumpkin?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Okay...less than 100 days...I am officially in "Panic" mode....I work sooo much better under pressure, just so you know. I do send my thanks to my peeps for trying to keep me in line...I am so friggin hard headed! But the Steampunks are all sewn up and the first coat of gesso is going on...uhm...tonight?....then the Jack Skellington Pop up....and then....maybe a Pumpkin Creep? Can I be serious? (hey...anyone want to sell me a Pumpkin Creep???)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Less chatty, more worky:devil::jol:

Being in panic mode is partly a time thing, but the bigger contributor is likely due to the tendency we all have to focus on the big picture (which leads to the "Damn, I have SO much to do!" syndrome) instead of putting focus on one prop at a time. You know you can get those crows done in a short period of time - it's paint and decorate, no big deal, right? Then you start thinking, "well, not only the crows, but there's that popper to do and that pumpkin creep and I really need to think about a costume and then house decorations and I wonder how many ToTs I'll get so I can get enough candy and treats" and so on until you start feeling so overwhelmed as to where to start that you end up treading water and going nowhere. I expect we all do that to ourselves to some extent and accounts for why so many of us are still trying to get things completed at the last minute.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Roxy you are 100% right....about it all. And Bone Dancer just gave me the same advice that you just did....start with one thing, get it done and move on...Don't think of everything...just one thing at a time....I do kind of like being in panic mode, it gets my creative juices flowing and honestly? I can't 'create' when I am not inspired....I just look at all the fabulous props here and think, "I want, I want, I want"...but yes....back to work....I am off the forum now....working, not posting, working not playing...working, working, working.....
(uhm...you guys don't believe me do you?)


----------



## Lord Homicide

Now that I'm somewhat established with this group I can say this... You are out of you mind to ask us to help you not slack off!! 

Don't look at all the trees in the forest, just take them down one at a time.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Funny, I didn't notice this thread before!! Sooo....I'll be expecting pix of tombstones, and ground breakers, some corpsing of skellie's, let's see now what else....all by the end of the week!! Catch me when that's all done, and I'll come up with a few more!! By the way I'll be expecting an FCG by tomorrow!! Get cracking!!


----------



## Headless

You know what they say - How do you eat an elephant? One bite at a time.....

I think we can all fall into that trap - I know I have/am..... You look at the overall picture and try to do it all at once. It's too hard. Breaking it down into manageable chunks so you can get your head around actually doing it is a much better idea. I'm just working on one section at a time and then move to the next one. Otherwise it's all too overwhelming and I do nothing.


----------



## Acid PopTart

Pumpkin5, I'm right there with you!!!! It's hard with my current schedule working two full time jobs and the half a bazillion side projects, but the kids were so disappointed last year when I spent all my time on my costumes, none on a display, so now, I have to make it up to them! Like you though, I sort of work good under pressure. 

But in the spirit of helping, just what have you gotten done this week?!


----------



## debbie5

Im slacking. save me.


----------



## jdubbya

debbie5 said:


> Im slacking. save me.


You are SAVED, sistah!! Now quit slacking!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: You guys are the BEST!!! You all say the funniest things and keep me laughing....You just wait....I am busy as a bee right now....I will be posting pics soon...and you will be speechless......

(no, I'm kidding......you will say....Really?:googly: Is that all she has gotten done?Jeeeeezzz!)

Thanks Debbie for being a slack-enabler...you are just what I need in my corner!


----------



## MrGrimm

As per our agreement: GET TO WORK! GO! GO! GO! 

I wanna see some pics! Its been a week and blah blah blah...

Ok, I am exhausted and going to bed... Don't work ALL night, give yourself a 15 minute nap


----------



## ladysherry

P5 I see you. YOUR SLACKING!!!!!!. I am going to find my wet noodle and come hit you with it if you don't get busy. LOL Now I have to get back to work before I get hit with the noodle too. I slacked off this past week and now I have to kick it in high gear. It MUST get done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## debbie5

But..but....my excuse du jour is to wait til the kids are off to school....


----------



## Lord Homicide

Git yer butt in gear and git after it!


----------



## highbury

Pumpkin fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiive...

What have you done today??


----------



## CreeepyCathy

tick... tock... tick... tock...


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha....you guys are relentless....ha ha!
(LOVE IT!)


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Have you done any prop building today?


----------



## debbie5

i still havent even cleaned off My work table!!


----------



## MrGrimm

Go people GO! We are now UNDER 80 DAYS AWAY!!!! Get things done now! Even if it's a small bit of progress get something done every day!!!

This is the year we get the Halloween and we have everything finished well beforehand so we can relax a little and enjoy the holiday more!!!


Go Go Go!!!! Let's see some progress pics!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yes sir Mr.G!!! I will post and I have progress pics! You will have to wait for Monday though!


----------



## RFSystems

Wow, I just read 8 pages of posts to wind up here. . . . . is there any progress to report? Or do we all wait till the last minute and throw a hail mary?


----------



## debbie5

no matter how much you do ahead of time, there is always the last minute crazy-drama-yelling-I-forgot-to-eat-dinner scrambling!


----------



## Pumpkin5

RFSystems said:


> Wow, I just read 8 pages of posts to wind up here. . . . . is there any progress to report? Or do we all wait till the last minute and throw a hail mary?


:jol:Uhmmm....couldn't hurt... LOL


----------



## Bone Dancer

Just remember, if it doesn't get done this year there is always the next. Just add it to the list. Mine is now several pages long.


----------



## scarrycher

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Since the forum members are the most creative and 'stick to it' folks I know, I am sending out a plea! Please don't let me slack off this year (now until Halloween 2012). I have a whole year to get ready for Halloween 2012, please hound me like the hounds of hell and don't let me NOT GET STUFF done!!! If I don't post a new tombstone, or a new project EACH month in the showroom, then, please give me so much grief that I will be embarassed to raise my head on the forum again. I need tombstones, props and decorations, and I want them to all be Hauntforum inspired and made by my capable hands! You have to know, I am the WORST procrastinator in the world. Thanks in advance for being the force behind my Halloween happiness.


I cant say to much because I have been working on the same props for about the same amount of time this post was started and now that there is 79 days 9 hours and 15 minutes left unti the big day, and I am fairly new to fourm so I cant get to rough but if you open your can of *** ass I will open mine and we all can get something done.. unless we are on here reading and typing..its yalls fault we cant get any thing done its just to entertaining here...you people are just too funny..go pumpkin5 go! P.S. posted with your quote just as a reminder


----------



## MrGrimm

OK I got some varnishing done today! Yay! Anybody else want to report in?


----------



## Pumpkin5

MrGrimm said:


> OK I got some varnishing done today! Yay! Anybody else want to report in?


:jol:I was actually going to get the first coat of paint on the crows tonight, but the gesso was still tacky so they are still drying...and then Mr. Grimm, coerced me into playing forum games....so then all was lost!

(it has really been a concerted effort to encourage my slackoffedness by several forum members....Copchick, LordH, Goblin, Hairazor, Scareme, Highbury, Bone Dancer, Sawtooth Jack, Evil A, N.Fantom, and now Mr. Grimm....the list just keeps growing....)


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Go, go, go!


----------



## ladysherry

I'm glad I didn't make your list, pumpkin5. I did get my entry sign done and started on my rules sign. Big project this weekend was flagstone patio for party. Done.


----------



## MrGrimm

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:I was actually going to get the first coat of paint on the crows tonight, but the gesso was still tacky so they are still drying...and then Mr. Grimm, coerced me into playing forum games....so then all was lost!
> 
> (it has really been a concerted effort to encourage my slackoffedness by several forum members....Copchick, LordH, Goblin, Hairazor, Scareme, Highbury, Bone Dancer, Sawtooth Jack, Evil A, N.Fantom, and now Mr. Grimm....the list just keeps growing....)


Yes! I agree these Hauntforum games can be killers! :googly: I have to watch out how much time I spent in there...

Besides, it's nice to have this "support" group, because I can be quite the procrastinator


----------



## scareme

Cracking the whip!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I love that song!!! Thanks Scareme! You really know how to crack that whip!! 
Ouch! Ouch!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

I keep looking for those prop photos you promised, pressure, pressure...


----------



## MrGrimm

Wow! OK I have got nothing done this week! NOTHING.

Need this thread to get crackin'!!!!

Help, I am drowning in a sea of laziness!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

MrGrimm said:


> Wow! OK I have got nothing done this week! NOTHING.
> Need this thread to get crackin'!!!!
> Help, I am drowning in a sea of laziness!!!


:jol:Get off the Fun and Games thread MrGrimm and WORK! And drag my sorry ass along with you! LOL!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

I still see you trying to convince LH to fall in love with cats in that "other" thread, not sure if it was a prop-building thread or not, hmmm...I am hoping there has been some prop work going on in between those posts??? 

Me, I have been patiently waiting for paper clay to dry and this evening it finally has!


----------



## Tortureklown

I finally started something for this year. I got 75 sheets of plywood and 302 2"x2" for the walls. Scary eddie and I can now start building. Anyone else updates?


----------



## Headless

Yeah I wasted today as well. Had all good intentions but it just didn't happen. Tomorrow.... Geez it's only 10 weeks to go!!!!!!!


----------



## MrGrimm

OK Gang! We got 70 days left and about 10 weekends!!! Time to get snapping!!! GO GO GO GO!!!

I got some things done this week, drew and cut out the new plywood display and started carving some Michaels foam pumpkins...

Monster In the box is next on my list!

Oh and I need a laser module to fix my laser vortex!!!

Gotta run! P5? You getting progress made??!?


----------



## MommaMoose

OK Pumpkin5, I got my cauldron's burning embers finally strung with lights and I have the frame for my tree tombstone done. What about you?


----------



## Acid PopTart

Mr. Grimm and MommaMooseare kicking butt!

I may need help staying on track along with Pumpkin5! Working 2 jobs is not helping! So what have you gotten done P5? My vampire bat baby is done, but it's not a completed prop till I make the wire cage top that will sent over the vintage buggy he sits in. Stripped a bunch of commercial talking/ moving animals, killed the speakers, started to pull wires to hopefully extend the trigger so we can control them from afar.... so a bunch are prepped. Have started transformation on turning a TJ Bearytales bear into one of the wolf boy twins, partial fur and skin applied.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jolang it you guys.....you make me feel BAD!!! 
Hhhmmmmmm....let's see, I finally found gears for my Steampunk Crows...and I spent 2 hours at Lowes looking for 1/2 inch 45 degree connectors for my Cauldron Creep (of course when I complained about this to one of my forum friends the response was..."Can't you just heat the PVC and bend it?")..........I don't love my town some days....
Mommamoose, MrGrimm, Acid PT...you guys ROCK! And you inspire me to rise above my slackedness........
Help....
.....me.......


----------



## ladysherry

i'm watching you P5. More work please. You are slacking. hehehehehe


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

I just want to see all those prop pics she's been promising us!!! :devil:

Seriously, I know you've been working, keep it going Pumpkin!!! Minus 70 days, or whatever is left from Haunti's sadistic countdown!!! :biggrinkin:


----------



## jdubbya

I've got three projects going, all in various stages of completion.
Making 5 new tombstones, four of which are for friends/co-workers.
Waiting on my witch mask/hands from Death Studios to finish my cauldron witch.
Need to paint two sections of cemetery fence. I should have the stones done by Labor Day. The fence will take me all of an hour or two to paint. The cauldron witch will need a few hours of tweaking. We're also starting a total bathroom remodel soon and I have a lot of prep work to do for that. I'm thinking by the end of September, I should be done with everything but the set-up and that's good. I'm committed to not starting anything else for this year.

Here are two of the blanks for some of the stones I'm making. They've since been carved/routed, had bases added and the lettering painted. They get primed tomorrow and finished over the weekend, then I'll drop them off to their new owner and make a little more room in the garage!


----------



## MommaMoose

Man anyone would feel like a slaker next to Jdubbya! So P5, whatch got done? I got lots of paper torn into strips for a day of paper mache. Probably not enough but at least it is a start.


----------



## diggerc

Don't feel bad I haven't started anything this year.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Screw pushing you to get stuff done... Let's see some results/progress!

Oh, and by the way


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Thanks diggerc...a ghoul after my own heart.....
And Mommamoose....I am working.....(sadly at my job and not on props....)
Jdubbya...I just will never be as good as you, and I have resigned myself to that...and I am going to get those witch prop pictures to you this weekend! I PROMISE! 
Sawtooth....did I reall promise pictures?? And you believed me??? Ha ha...you don't know me very well, do you???
LordH....I know you only kick me out of love......so...I will take it...LOL
Thanks slack patrol...I feel officially hounded and spanked!
Thanks!


----------



## Acid PopTart

How's it going Pumpkin5? I know the pain off too much work at those blasted day jobs, and not enough time for props. I got a day off and headed out of town to my dad's, got all the walls, ceiling and doorways made for the funhouse today! And what about you?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jolaint on the crows people!!! Yay! The pics are in the Steampunk thread, but can I just say one thing? The chick who made the patterns is called "Frowning Frances"...and can I just say I know why she is frowning?! Those dang crow legs are a pain in the butt! I would definitely recommend a heavier gauge wire. I know I will have problems getting these guys to stand....


----------



## jdubbya

64 days! Get busy people! or else!!


----------



## MrGrimm

Come on haunters! Let's move it, move it, move it!

Who's got a status report that is ready to inspire the rest into action!?!


----------



## Acid PopTart

I need to have my arse kicked with how bloody little I've gotten done. Combination of some things just not working quite as planned and life stress is sapping the inspiration and the determination, heh! 

How is everyone else doing? Pumpkin5? I was hoping to have video of a completed prop this week, but the cage top is giving me issues.

Anyone with words of wisdom/encouragement, progress reports and photos, a few Hail Mary's?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Acid Pop Tart....I am screaming in my best cheerlearder voice: 
"Come on Acid, You're so Cool!"
"You Can do it, Bend Those Rules!"
"Get your prop Done, Hurry, Speed!"
"Motivation is What you NEED!"
(and I end that with a double barrel turn, round off into a full split!) 
Ta Da!!!
Come on Girl!!!!


----------



## ladysherry

List of things completed:
monkey paw
medusa
clown tree
rat cages
List of things not completed:
I do not have that kindof time to type that list out. Take my word for it, it is looonnnngggggg.


----------



## Acid PopTart

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Acid Pop Tart....I am screaming in my best cheerlearder voice:
> "Come on Acid, You're so Cool!"
> "You Can do it, Bend Those Rules!"
> "Get your prop Done, Hurry, Speed!"
> "Motivation is What you NEED!"
> (and I end that with a double barrel turn, round off into a full split!)
> Ta Da!!!
> Come on Girl!!!!


Oh bloody hell, I just love you!

Inspiration has been sorely lacking which sure did hinder motivation, plus had some obstacles build wise to figure out. Good news is, I did figure them out and inspiration even knocked me upside the head last night! Bugger that picky muse. Haven't completed vampire bat baby's cage yet, but making huge progress. Bat baby is totally done. In the beginning stages of creepy baby doll carnival barker, it moves and really the most time consuming part was lining up pieces of the mouth and face I cut out.

How goes it for you?



ladysherry said:


> List of things completed:
> I do not have that kindof time to type that list out. Take my word for it, it is looonnnngggggg.


Haha, I know that feeling!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

I've seen the albums you posted ... wow! You inspire me to do things I never even considered doing. THAT should inspire you to keep going. 

(BTW - Scarlett Witch was always my favorite, until she started hanging out with that unfeeling whiner Vision ... but I'm not bitter.)


----------



## goneferal

It looks like I won't be adding much this year. Maybe a couple of props, but I don't have the energy to do all the work I did last year. Also, it looks like our last season at this house and I have a bad case of short-timers. I'm OK with it though. We'll still have the graveyard, singing pumpkins, and skeleton ghosts. I did get a large funkin @ hobby lobby and might make a Pumpkinrot style sentinel. I just want to take it easy this year and maybe get to visit some other haunts.


----------



## Acid PopTart

Dr. Maniaco said:


> I've seen the albums you posted ... wow! You inspire me to do things I never even considered doing. THAT should inspire you to keep going.
> 
> (BTW - Scarlett Witch was always my favorite, until she started hanging out with that unfeeling whiner Vision ... but I'm not bitter.)


You are too kind, thank you! For some reason, probably time consuming life stress, my motivation and inspiration has just been sapped. And time is ticking! But it all seems to be coming back.... just hope my crack monkey on a cupcake never sleep self comes back!

Friends of mine really wanted Scarlett Witch as my next cosplay, didn't know much about her till I started the costume and I love her.



goneferal said:


> It looks like I won't be adding much this year. Maybe a couple of props, but I don't have the energy to do all the work I did last year. Also, it looks like our last season at this house and I have a bad case of short-timers. I'm OK with it though. We'll still have the graveyard, singing pumpkins, and skeleton ghosts. I did get a large funkin @ hobby lobby and might make a Pumpkinrot style sentinel. I just want to take it easy this year and maybe get to visit some other haunts.


What I saw last year on your blog looked fantastic! Everything was top notch and the lighting really set it off. (Wrestling with my lighting this year.) Did you sculpt the witches' face? Most incredible. Take it easy this year, you deserve it.


----------



## goneferal

*Aww!*

Thanks Acid Pop Tart! That's really sweet. Your costumes are awe inspiring!


----------



## ladysherry

P5?
I am watching you and you are slacking off. Get busy!!!!1


----------



## Acid PopTart

It's been slow moving her but I did drive down to my parent's where I built andnowstore my funhouse structure. I got all the walls and ceiling painted, even with a paint mishap as well as 50 feet of foam prepped and primed. But let me tell you, that took barely any time... my dad has a paint sprayer and it made quick work of that. Love that thing!

How's everyone else doing? Pumpkin5?


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Acid PopTart said:


> It's been slow moving her but I did drive down to my parent's where I built andnowstore my funhouse structure.


It seems like a lot of work for something called a "FUN" house ... 

I'm gonna lose my mind, I think. In addition to the Voodoo Bayou at home, I've been tapped to create a "Spooky Scene" for the office this year. I need to decorate and host one of the conference rooms, and officiate a Cubicle Decorating Contest. It's one of those things that that the VP will be "watching closely." I think I can recycle my Mad Lab from a couple of years ago, but I need to make a new Monster Slab. I JUST recycled that into my corner wall!

But you know what...? I get to dress-up TWICE this year, in two different costumes: Mad Scientist, and Voodoo King.

The hard part is going to be splitting my head between two different themes.


----------



## debbie5

Dang, it's cold. I think this is gonna be a Fall where I'm outside, freezing my ars off in October. I better get hustlin'. Freaking weather is so weird...some years it's 90 degrees in October, right now it's 38 degrees outside!! WTH>??


----------



## jdubbya

*Only 5 weekends left!!*

Like a lot of folks, I get most of my stuff done on weekends, and as of now there are only 5 of them left before Halloween. Considering I'm working two of them, and then camping with our scouts on one, that puts me at two left, or only 4 weelend days/nights to get stuff done! I'm glad I only have one more major project to do and then a few small things. I took vacation the week before Halloween and the week of, so I'll have several days to finish everything...hopefully!


----------



## Wyatt Furr

I started this weekend, dragging out the tubs-o-fun and doing some of the minor set-ups. Of course, getting some new ideas, while unpacking and wondering if I can complete them before the party on the 20th......


----------

